# What's happenin' on the LMR?



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

I am anxiously waiting for some time off with some dry weather. How many people have been at the LMR latley? I live in Milford right down the street from the Loveland section at Branch hill Bridge/Lake Isabella. I tried last season in Old Milford near the bridge with some white bass success. I am planning on trying the area under the bridge on Branch hill all the way to the Lake. 

Any insight, stories, or the like about my section of the world is much appreciated. Catching up on here will give me something to do other than tie rigs in my off time while I wait.

Thanks.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I would stay tuned and check back in another couple weeks for some reports. The LMR is blown out right now and won't be back to normal water levels for about a week, given perfect weather conditions. The water is still pretty cold for the White Bass run to hit full swing, I think it will be a late run this year. Try your luck further south for the time being.


----------



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

I will stay tuned in on here. I am not limited to white bass though. I would like to fish the LMR for everything it has other than catfish. Sauger, Small mouth, Pan fish and the like.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

jchellenthal said:


> I will stay tuned in on here. I am not limited to white bass though. I would like to fish the LMR for everything it has other than catfish. Sauger, Small mouth, Pan fish and the like.


You're not going to completely avoid catfish altogether in the LMR and in my opinion that's not a bad thing. Ever have a flathead slam your spinnerbait? Or a 5 lb channel whack your crankbait? It's a fun fight! Especially when you're using a light action rod and 6 lb test. And besides, if you're just out to enjoy the outdoors and feel the tug of a fish at the end of your line then what does it really matter what species it is???


----------



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

I suppose you are right. I cannot completely avoid it but I will not be actively seeking them. Just getting out on the water at this point would be nice.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> You're not going to completely avoid catfish altogether in the LMR and in my opinion that's not a bad thing. Ever have a flathead slam your spinnerbait? Or a 5 lb channel whack your crankbait? It's a fun fight! Especially when you're using a light action rod and 6 lb test. And besides, if you're just out to enjoy the outdoors and feel the tug of a fish at the end of your line then what does it really matter what species it is???


Last year I went fishing with a guy on the LMR, I had never fished with him before. He literally had pockets full of kettle corn. After I declined several offers of this kettle corn, this oddball shrugs his shoulders with a "suit yourself" way about it, put the Kcorn on a weighted hook and proceeded to catch a cat that was easily 15 lbs. 
it was the biggest fish of the day.
Adding insult to injury, I promised him that I would eat however much Kcorn he had left in his pockets if he caught a cat.
I still heave whenever I recall that afternoon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry about that last post. I thought it said " What's Happened on the LMR"
I need to read closer......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Sorry about that last post. I thought it said " What's Happened on the LMR"
> I need to read closer......


I did the same thing!
I had a similar experience though. Last year I went fishing with a guy on the LMR, and he had a canoe. He was a really nice guy, but you know how you just can tell when a guy is "off"? Well, this guy didn't _say _a single word to me all day...he _SANG _everything. I said "Nice to meet you, dude" and he replied with "Bee-bop, doo-dee-dee, heeeeey maaaan whoopideedoo!" and a bunch of crazy jibber jabber like that. So the entire fishing trip, I'm stuck in a canoe with this guy, and he's just freestyling more than he was fishing...country one minute, rock songs the next, and rap songs to top it all off! The guy was crazy and I was terrified! Luckily I had a pocket full of kettle corn to snack on. Anyways...you never know what you are going to find out on the LMR.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Not only does he use kettle corn, he has a large suitcase full of banjo minnows he lugs around. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Here. We. Go!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

42 degrees today...thats still pretty cold water

Sigh I only opened up this thread for bigfoot, giant frog, and bear info. This makes me sad.

BTW I wasn't paying attention did the guy at bass pro say the water in the LMR & GMR ran downhill or just the GMR???


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> Not only does he use kettle corn, he has a large suitcase full of banjo minnows he lugs around.


Who needs that many Banjo Minnows?
I only need a small pencil box to hold mine.
I'll have to remember to use them one of these days.



oldstinkyguy said:


> BTW I wasn't paying attention did the guy at bass pro say the water in the LMR & GMR ran downhill or just the GMR???


He just mentioned the GMR. As far as I know the LMR runs sideways.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I'm assembling a team of world renowned geologists as we speak to figure out the answer to that question.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> BTW I wasn't paying attention did the guy at bass pro say the water in the LMR & GMR ran downhill or just the GMR???


I missed the LMR presentation but I know he did say watch out for Copperheads they are everywhere especially where the water is flowing uphill near the water-rises.


----------



## jchellenthal (Mar 8, 2012)

The ridiculousness that has overcome this thread is hilarious.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

The LMR used to run downhill BUT THEN a magical unicorn came along and dipped his shiny horn into the water and changed the direction of the flow. He made all the copperheads friendly and the bigfoots kettlecornatarians. The giant frogs became best buds with the grassmen and the Muskie population flourished. 

True story!

.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

There is a fella in Milford that wears an old "News Boy" hat that speaks in a fake British accent that goes by the name "Militon Bagginsworth III". He's harmless, but indeed crazy.

There is another fella that lives on the river in Milford that eats white bass because he thinks they are Perch. He also plays "Hotel California" on his guitar. I have heard him strum that 6 string riverside many times last summer, but I have only heard that one song. 

I know someone, a cold-hearted, shell of a man, that maced some poor lady on the Little Miami when she was simply looking for her home. Jerk.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> I know someone, a cold-hearted, shell of a man, that maced some poor lady on the Little Miami when she was simply looking for her home. Jerk.


Like I told her, she wasn't going to find it at my fishing hole. 

Sorry mom.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

If I see something like this while fishing the LMR this year, I can die a happy man:


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Uh.....Mods? 
Hellooooooo.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> I said "Nice to meet you, dude" and he replied with "Bee-bop, doo-dee-dee, heeeeey maaaan whoopideedoo!" and a bunch of crazy jibber jabber like that.


Was it this guy?

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/45926359/ns/us_news-weird_news/#.UTrh0F17uck


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Dandrews said:


> Was it this guy?
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/45926359/ns/us_news-weird_news/#.UTrh0F17uck


lol..."The Capital Times reports that Zopittybop-Bop-Bop was arrested last week after residents complained of excessive drinking..."

911: What is your emergency?
RatFink: My neighbor is drinking excessively.
911: Okay, we'll check it out.

...closing the blinds.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

To the OP... in case it isn't obvious do NOT drink out of the LMR, it causes hallucinations.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I just saw where theres a new film shot on the LMR


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I think we better just shut down the LMR from the mouth at the Ohio to Lake Isabella. The loveland frogman has been neutralized, so we should be good north of there. There is also a family of hillbilly giants that live in the woods near milford, so if you fish that area, expect to be "squealing like a pig" while the small creepy one in the bunch is strumming his banjo.... House seems to fish this area all the time for some reason...??? Hhhhmmmmm


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Only the West Side has rivers that flow down hill...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> There is a fella in Milford that wears an old "News Boy" hat that speaks in a fake British accent that goes by the name "Militon Bagginsworth III". He's harmless, but indeed crazy.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Are you talking about the bloke that drives that bada$$ miata?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> Are you talking about the bloke that drives that bada$$ miata?
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This dude doesn't own anything but a harmonica and the clothes on his back. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> There is a fella in Milford that wears an old "News Boy" hat that speaks in a fake British accent that goes by the name "Militon Bagginsworth III". He's harmless, but indeed crazy.


I hate that guy!


----------

